# "Fegyelemre szoktat" szinonímái



## franknagy

Több is van belőlük. Maradjak kettőnél:

_megfegyelmezi,_
_megrekcumozza._
A második a k. u. k. hadsereg _"rechts um"="jobbra át" _német vezényszavából származik.
Mi a véleményetek 
a) 2. erősebb fenyegetés 1.-nél,
b) egyforma erősek, csak 2. régies, 1. pedig a mai magyarban inkább használatos?


----------



## arlett

A _megrekcumoz_ szót soha életemben nem hallottam. Most rákerestem, szinte nulla találat van rá (még igekötő nélkül is), így szerintem túl sokan nem ismerhetik.  Nem használnám, mert valószínűleg nem értenék meg.
A megfegyelmez szó helyett, ha kicsit régiesebb/irodalmi kifejezést keresnék, a megreguláz jöhetne szóba, itt inkább stílusbeli különbséget látok a két szó közt, "erősségbelit" nem igazán.


----------



## AndrasBP

Csatlakozom arlett-hez, a "megrekcumoz" igét soha nem hallottam, nem olvastam, szépirodalomban sem. Mindenesetre érdekes képződmény. 
Frank, te honnan ismered a szót? Könyvből, vagy családi nyelvhasználatból, vagy valami tájnyelvből? Mert a köznyelvnek szerintem nem része.


----------



## Zsanna

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, emiatt a feltett kérdésekre sem tudok jobb választ. 
Az arlett-javasolta _megreguláz_ szerintem minden esetre nagyon jó élőnyelvi szinonimának.


----------

